# Bridge



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

The bridge arrived today. They shipped it separately. 
It appears that with the clearance between the end girders being 5 1/8 inches, 2 sets of track could be run over the span. It might be tight, but it would work.

The track that was originally in the the bridge was made by, Genuine Tru Scale Roadbed & Brass Rails Really nice!

View attachment 3137


View attachment 3138


View attachment 3139


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

If I recall, this most recent ebay "lot" of yours had a mix of scales / gauges. What is the intented gauge of that bridge? Height clearance under the end girders? Just curious (as usual!) ...

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

It's an S Scale Bridge-4 5/8" without roadbed/track. To tight for "O"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks!!!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> It's an S Scale Bridge-4 5/8" without roadbed/track. To tight for "O"



I swear I watch a lot of stuff that you win on e bay.:laugh:

Do you have a Lionel O/27 track that you can put on it and take a picture?

I thought you could mount one and have enough clearance to operate O/27 on it? Whats the height of the lowest top girder beam, from the ground up?

If anything it would have made for a nice overpass for cars and trucks on my layout.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Ya Think?*



big ed said:


> I swear I watch a lot of stuff that you win on e bay.:laugh:
> 
> Do you have a Lionel O/27 track that you can put on it and take a picture?
> 
> ...


It's an S Scale Bridge-4 5/8" without roadbed/track. To tight for "O"


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Like This?*

This is an unfinished 2026 sitting on track w/o roadbed. I think that some cars would not have enough clearance.

View attachment 3152


View attachment 3153


View attachment 3154


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tank's for the pictures.:thumbsup:


Is that true O gauge track?

You can get the track down some by repositioning some of the ties.
You won't really see them on the bridge. Lay the rail right down on the road bed, but make sure the hot rail in insulated.
It all depends on where you are going to mount the bridge on your layout too. Whats going to run under it? 
You could camouflage it with weathered wooden beams. 

If it's going to sit real low, like over water with some rapids, you don't have to worry about seeing under the bottom.

How high is it from the bottom plate to the bottom of the lowest girder?

From the roadbed up to the lowest beam. 

From the bottom of the engine to the bottomside of the lowest top girder? 5 or 6"?


Do you know what I mean? 

:laugh:It still would make a good O gauge vehicle bridge, or a big pedestrian bridge?:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't do what I did with my HO layout ... I designed an underpass and wanted to make sure I had adequate height clearance. I measured my locos and my cars, and sized accordingly. Uhhh ... all the cars except one of my caboose. First time around (the underpass) the onboard stove stack whacked into the underside of the bridge. My kids were looking on, too ... "Dad ... was that supposed to happen?" Dohhh!

Go figure ... of all of my HO stuff, it's the bloody caboose that's the high point!

(Not any more, though ... I pulled off the stove stack, whacked off 1/4", and glued it back in. Don't tell anyone, though ... I don't want my secret to get out!)

TJ


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Since this is for my "S" layout, no worry!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Jim the height is close. Just make a pole tester like the real RR . Or just cut and raise the bar.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, the bridge was an added bonus as far as the whole lot. I wanted the Crane, 2-Light Towers, Semaphore and Gateman, mostly. At a length of 27.5", it will undoubtably dominate my layout. Working the bridge into a 60" X 110" layout will take some very creative planning


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That is why I have two Marx bridges at a second level.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Like it's Easy!*

Bob, I think the only way I could use the bridge, would be to build two "Mountains" with tunnels under both

I'd then need an elevated rail set up because I don't have enough room for the grade to be workable. Sound right?

If I did that, I could run my "O" up top and "S" on the lower level.
(which means I'll have to start collecting "O" stock:laugh::laugh::laugh


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sounds OK to me.
Mine is a separate elevated loop no grades. Just a simple loop to add alitle dimension. Mountains? I have no room. Too much track. How about an addition?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Since it's for a real model train and not some O gauge replica, it should be fine!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Say What?*

Reckers, you're just trying to get me in trouble with Bob!:laugh::laugh:

Last night, the wife and I were discussing the layout plans and I took her over to the In-Law-Suite, to show her where everything was going.

What A Mistake

The longest run would be the 110" I have that goes wall to wall in front of 3 sets of windows. The sill is 24" above the floor. When I showed her that the table height would be 32" plus the added height of some elevated runs and possibly a mountain, I would wager that our neighbors were frightened by the, "Are you crazy?" that she screamed out:laugh:

Evidently, having trains that are visible from your windows is, "Gauche", and she went on to explain the meaning of the word to me;

"*–adjective* 
lacking social grace, sensitivity, or acuteness; awkward; crude; tactless"
(as if i didn't know the meaning!)

She wants the trains on the floor, or at the most, below eye level looking in from our back walk.

Things are a bit "Chilly" around here at the moment. What I can't understand, was that I offered to set everything up here, in the garage. Just $2000 for wallboard, flooring, and 2 window-heat/ac units. No big deal
(voice got loud again!)

What's a guy to do?

besides..........................:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just build yourself a 50' x 50' "shed". As they call them in Australia.:laugh:

Or maybe a new car for her?
Flowers and dinner?
A cruise?

You got to pay to play.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Like that's gonna happen


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A) View from a window is a Holiday display. They have shades.

B) Give her the sad puppy look. "But the grandkids will be dissappointed!"

All is fair in Love and Trains.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, tried both of those. BIG MISTAKE!

A) She HATES shades, AND, went on to say that with the table taking up so much room, she wouldn't be able to reach the cords for the blinds
B) She said lower is better for the grandkids

I think she wants me to, "RENT" the In-Law-Suite from her, "AAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKK!"


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> A) View from a window is a Holiday display. They have shades.
> 
> B) Give her the sad puppy look. "But the grandkids will be dissappointed!"
> 
> All is fair in Love and Trains.


Option b: very nice, T-man! I'm impressed!

I say replace the window glass with stained glass. Light comes in and looks pretty, neighbors can't see in----end of discussion. *L*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Automatic shades that shut with a remote.

I still think you need a "shed" 50' x 50' Australian style.:laugh:


----------

